# Wie macht man Märchenfotos in Photoshop



## Ma Bu (14. August 2007)

Hallo erstmal,
bin gerade neu hier und habe schon eine Frage an Euch. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Wie macht man Fotos zu diesen Märchenfotos?
Hoffe, die Anhänge sind zu sehen.
LG
Martina


----------



## Leola13 (14. August 2007)

Hai,

Grundvoraussetzung ist ein gutes Ausgangsfoto. (Das hört sich blöd an, ist aber ernst gemeint.)

Bei Bild 1 : Ist der Hintergrund auf "alt" getrimmt. Störungen hinzu, sieht nach Brush aus, nicht nach Störungsfilter. Das evtl. vorhandene Blau des Himmels ist weg, Das Gnaze Bild besteht überwiegend aus Brauntönen. Farbton/Sättigung, Kanalmixer, Schwarzweiß (Sepia), ... einfach mal probieren, diese Ton hinzubekommen.

Bei Bild 2 : Überwiegend wieder Braun/Grautöne,   Schwarzweiss/Sepia und anschließend wieder coloriert, bzw. mit Ebenemasken gearbeitet.

Ciao Stefan

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das Tutorial matte painting  etwas weiter. (Zugegeben sehr extrem.)


----------



## Ma Bu (14. August 2007)

Danke Stefan,
ich glaub der Link ist Gold wert und Deine Tipps auch.
Nun muss ich aber... Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit will ich üben, üben, üben...
Bis bald
Martina


----------

